# Painting seats



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 19, 2021)

I have a few seats that have been re painted . Is there a certain paint to use? Does anyone have any suggestions of what to use?  Thank you for any help


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 19, 2021)

At your local PPG paint store they sell a plyable plastic type coating used for bucket seats in cars or a flexible coating for conv. tops, it comes in all colors or they can match it for you. I did a conv. top it looked great.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 19, 2021)

Are you referring to the seat cover or the seat frame?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 19, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Are you referring to the seat cover or the seat frame?



The seat covers


----------



## dasberger (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's a couple of threads I came across while restoring a seat.   









						Cleaning up a oil cloth seat top | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

Working on a 49 Higgins for a friend. Anyone have a tip on how I can clean or darken up the oil cloth on this seat? Appreciate it.




					thecabe.com
				












						How to treat a seat with an oilcloth cover? | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

I have this Persons seat with a cover I believe to be oilcloth. It has many cracks. Will it hold up if I ride on it?  I used some leather dressing on it to keep it from drying out further. Is there something better for treating oilcloth?  Anyone have any suggestions?




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 26, 2021)

SEM Color Coat has a built in flex agent to keep it pliable and it adheres well to properly prepared surfaces.


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2021)

vinyl spray stays pliable.Works great.


----------

